# WLAN- authifizierung via openLDAP



## mchol (12. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

habt ihr einen Vorschlag wie man eine Simple username+passwort authifizierung von wlanusern über openLDAP realisierung könnte ? 

lg mchol


----------

